# What was your first competition like?



## CodingCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

*This is a thread for you to talk about your first competition experience.*



At my first comp(Puzzling Pakenham 2019), I was extremely nervous. When I went up for my first solve I was shaking so much I think I got like 45 seconds or something. I got a DNF when I forgot to start the timer too. It was still heaps of fun though. 

Today, I am much faster and looking forward to my second comp; Melbourne Summer 2020. I’m really excited cause I know 3 people going. Hopefully I might make second round for something.


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 14, 2019)

My first competiton was also today (It was the Sydney Open). I really did love it! I got really down when I got bad solves ( I got a 17.56 and a 15.67 for 2x2 and a 34.87 for 3x3 which is nowhere near close to my regular times) but the one thing that did make my day was that Feliks Zemdegs was my judge for 3x3 and for him I got a 21.46!!! Obviously Feliks has magical cubing powers that he gives to the people he judges!!!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 14, 2019)

On my first cube competition (Colorado Springs Open 2015), I was amazed on how many people could solve cubes like me and how many had amazing big cubes. I just competed in 2x2 and got an 18 second average, and I accidentally reset one of my solves, so it was a DNF. I’ve now been to 8 competitions and I average 4 on 2x2.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 14, 2019)

I averaged 3 seconds better, made 2 friends and judged Feliks and Jack a few times, and Feliks also judged me on my 2.98 2x2 single. He certainly does bring good luck


Nathanael said:


> My first competiton was also today (It was the Sydney Open). I really did love it! I got really down when I got bad solves ( I got a 17.56 and a 15.67 for 2x2 and a 34.87 for 3x3 which is nowhere near close to my regular times) but the one thing that did make my day was that Feliks Zemdegs was my judge for 3x3 and for him I got a 21.46!!! Obviously Feliks has magical cubing powers that he gives to the people he judges!!!


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> My first competiton was also today


 I didn’t go to my first competition today, I went a couple months back. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

Nathanael said:


> My first competiton was also today (It was the Sydney Open). I really did love it! I got really down when I got bad solves ( I got a 17.56 and a 15.67 for 2x2 and a 34.87 for 3x3 which is nowhere near close to my regular times) but the one thing that did make my day was that Feliks Zemdegs was my judge for 3x3 and for him I got a 21.46!!! Obviously Feliks has magical cubing powers that he gives to the people he judges!!!


Awesome! I hope I get to meet Feliks Zemdegs at Melbourne Summer.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 14, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> Awesome! I hope I get to meet Feliks Zemdegs at Melbourne Summer.


Don't forget about Jack, he is just as awesome! he is very friendly an easy to talk to!


----------



## Fredrick (Dec 14, 2019)

My first comp was back in September (Swiss Science Open 2019). I went there with my best friend who was actually the one who got me into cubing. It was super fun though I only competed in two events. I managed to make it to second round barely. I don’t remember which solve but one of them midway I knew it would be a bad time so when I put the cube down I went for the timer but It didn’t stop. If it wasn’t for my friends it would’ve been a 40 second solve. Though I had fun and met some new people and. It was really worth it. The nerves aren’t worth it. So for my second competition I used them to help me get a near Pb average.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Don't forget about Jack, he is just as awesome! he is very friendly an easy to talk to!


Jack is an awesome guy, I met him at Puzzling Pakenham.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2019)

My first comp was in June this year. It was Minnesota Qualifier 2019. It had about 110 competitiors. The top 60 made it to round 2 for 3x3. That was my main goal. I finished 3x3 round 1 with a 25 average. I was sitting in 59th place with 6 people's results left to put in. Then, all of them beat me. I ended in 65th place. I was disappointed, but I met a lot of amazing people at the comp. (Matt Moore/Luke Moore, let me know if you read this!) I definitely recommend going to as many comps as you can if you get the opportunity!!!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 1, 2020)

mine was Perth Puzzle Party 2020, i was ok and got a decent average, but my friend who averaged sub-30 got their first solve a 52.


i also judged the "female ocr single"


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice bump. I'll be going to my first comp really soon, I'll update then


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nice bump. I'll be going to my first comp really soon, I'll update then


Finally!??? when?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 1, 2020)

My first comp was awesome. I got PRs in everything!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

Don’t we all? I did better than I thought at my first competition, I was expecting a high 21 average due to nerves, and all I expected out of OH was a sub 35 average. I got to judge a lot of people as well, like George Scholey and Chris Mills. The most notable experience there was probably during the first round of 3BLD, there was a brief explanation of how to judge for BLD events for first timers, but I didn’t go (I thought I knew what to do), along with some other people. Then the round started, and I was waiting to judge someone, so I settled to watch an attempt, which was judged by this kid. Apparently, the kid had never judged BLD before, and he was trying to do it the standard way, while the competitor was like ’Err, this is Blindfolded?’, following an awkward silence. Then one of the Delegates had to come over and explained to the kid how the judging system worked.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> My first comp was in June this year. It was Minnesota Qualifier 2019. It had about 110 competitiors. The top 60 made it to round 2 for 3x3. That was my main goal. I finished 3x3 round 1 with a 25 average. I was sitting in 59th place with 6 people's results left to put in. Then, all of them beat me. I ended in 65th place. I was disappointed, but I met a lot of amazing people at the comp. (Matt Moore/Luke Moore, let me know if you read this!) I definitely recommend going to as many comps as you can if you get the opportunity!!!


Also, I remember waiting for OH results to come out so I could see if I had made it to the finals. I literally missed it by 1 place, and I probably would’ve made it if it hadn’t been for a DNF on my last solve by using two hands. :/

I also recall judging this guy for BLD, and a few seconds into memo, I realised he hadn’t actually started the timer (an entire 1 second freeze for stackmat really gets on your nerves sometimes), and I felt really bad having to give him a DNF.


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 1, 2020)

i said maybe 15 words in total at my first comp, 10 of which were saying "i'm ready" for my solves


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

Same, although I think I might have said slightly more than 10


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Finally!??? when?



2 weeks, I'll be doing 2-5, Skewb, BLD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

Good luck! What are your goals?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Good luck! What are your goals?



3x3: Sub-22 Average, make second round
2x2: Haven't practiced in a while, maybe sub-6 average. Also a 3 single would be nice, better if there is a really easy scramble
4x4: Sub-1:45 average. Cutoff is also 1:45, so I'm confident I'll get a full avg
5x5: Haven't practiced at all, I'm not even sure what I'm averaging. Maybe sub-5:00 or sub 4:45, I'll have to do a couple solves
BLD: Combined time limit is 20 min, so I'd like to at least finish all three solves. A success under 7 minutes or so would be nice
Skewb: Don't care, don't practice, but I decided I might as well do it. Sub-20 average maybe? I also can't fingertrick SH/HS


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 3x3: Sub-22 Average, make second round
> 2x2: Haven't practiced in a while, maybe sub-6 average. Also a 3 single would be nice, better if there is a really easy scramble
> 4x4: Sub-1:45 average. Cutoff is also 1:45, so I'm confident I'll get a full avg
> 5x5: Haven't practiced at all, I'm not even sure what I'm averaging. Maybe sub-5:00 or sub 4:45, I'll have to do a couple solves
> ...


If you train pll using a trainer like jperm.net I'm sure you can go sub-20 on 3x3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If you train pll using a trainer like jperm.net I'm sure you can go sub-20 on 3x3.


He averages 19, but I guess low expectations. Unless you’re talking about while using full PLL.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He averages 19, but I guess low expectations. Unless you’re talking about while using full PLL.


I meant using full pll. I mean, at my first comp I did high expectations and I somehow got 8 seconds below my goal.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He averages 19, but I guess low expectations. Unless you’re talking about while using full PLL.



I got no clue how much nerves will effect me, I'm trying not to underestimate because I don't want to be disappointed. We'll see


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I got no clue how much nerves will effect me, I'm trying not to underestimate because I don't want to be disappointed. We'll see


turn extremely slowly in the comp. It will feel like you are turning so bad it won't be sub 30 but it is just your nerves. Trust me, you will solve much faster that way, probably your normal average.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> turn extremely slowly in the comp. It will feel like you are turning so bad it won't be sub 30 but it is just your nerves. Trust me, you will solve much faster that way, probably your normal average.



I always turn extremely slowly, even at home


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I always turn extremely slowly, even at home


Buy a good cube. The masterpiece cube is probably good enough, and it's really cheap too ! Only 2 000 000 USD


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Buy a good cube. The masterpiece cube is probably good enough, and it's really cheap too ! Only 2 000 000 USD



Mains:

2x2: Valk 2M
3x3: GTS3M
4x4: Thunderclap Mini(I'm probably gonna get an Aosu WRM before the comp, we'll see)
BLD: GTS3M - I peeled the sticker off(lol)
Skewb: I got it from a pack on amazon, no clue what it is. I'm not limited by it at all, because I'm awful at it lol


----------

